# How to remove my parents as Non migrating dependents from my 189 visa application



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am facing a difficult situation in regards to my visa application as i have declared my parents as Non-Migrating dependents in my 189 visa application but now i am unable to provide the sufficient evidence and the history details of them like their Educational details and previous employment history.

Moreover,they are getting the pension from the government and they are not completely dependent on me.Now i feel that i made a mistake to declared them as my dependent and now i want to remove them as a dependent in my visa application.Following are my questions;

1- How can i remove them from dependent to Non-dependent? 
2-Will it affect my application?
3-CO will have a bad impression because of this?
4-Will CO consider this as a cheating or hiding of the information?

Please guide me in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi newyearboy, 

fill out Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers and write down that your parents are not "dependent" on you according to the DIBP regulations. In the details describe that they receive a pension from the government amounting to X dollars per month, which is sufficient to live comfortably in your home country without your financial assistance. Mistakes happen, so as long as you are open about it it should not be a problem. 

Note that if you plan to apply for a parent visa down the road it may make your case more difficult if you don't list them as non-migrating dependents now. If you decide to keep them as non-migrating dependents they'll also have to get medicals and PCCs done, even if they are not moving with you (yet). 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Monika,

Thanks for the detailed reply and i will follow your instructions.Will there be any impact of this mistake on my visa process?
Secondly i have recieved the invitation on 16 dec 2013 i submitted the fee after 2 days of invitation.My question to u is when my CO is going to assign how he will intimate me that he/she is my case officer?
Thanks again for your response and waiting for your next reply


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi newyearboy, 

we are in the middle of the summer school holidays right now, so many people are on leave. You should expect at least 3 months of wait before you get a CO. Just fill out the form and upload it in the eVisas system for now. It should not affect your application. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Have u came across with any of the applicant who got the approval/visa aftet submitting this form?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, stop fretting . It's not a big deal.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok chief.i ll do it as per ur instructions


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry to bother you again dear.I have few questions in my mind.i will list them so that you can guide me point by point.

1- I am applying for 189 visa and waiting for the CO to be assigned.How many Form-80s i have to fill as my wife and my son is in the application as a Migrating dependent?

2- As you guided me earlier that i have to fill and submit "Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers" to remove my parents from "Non-Migrating dependent" category but i saw a thread saying that it is recommended to send a letter to DIAC with all the details and they will remove the parents from your visa application even before the CO assigns? is it true.Can you please guide me further?

Waiting for your helpful response

Thank You.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

You do not trust the advice of someone who has already been granted their visa and is living in Australia? 

Each applicant needs a seperate form 80, lots of duplication hence why cut & paste is useful.


----------



## owais.gohar (May 30, 2013)

good one


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Boss, i trust you guys and your suggestions/advises but there was a confusion in my mind and that's why i asked to clear it.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel,

I am the main applicant and i am not claiming any points for my wife.I have already fill FORM-80 for my self.Do i need to fill separated FORM-80 for my wife as well?

Please,i am confused and i need your help.

Regards
Newyearboy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes. Form 80 is a character/security form. All applicants need to fill one.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Monika,

I have filled Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers to notify DIBP that my parents are not dependent on me as they have sufficient income to live comfortably in Pakistan.

At the end of the form 1023,there is a declaration where applicant has to sign.I have signed as a main applicant but there are 3 more spaces for the signature where "applicant aged 18 years and over" has to sign.

My question to you is that who has to sign in these 3 spaces.My wife and son (aged 2 years) are the migrating candidates with me.She should also sign in these spaces or my parents has to sign these spaces?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi newyearboy, 

you should definitely let your wife sign the form as well because she is the secondary applicant. Your parents are and were not visa applicants, so their signature shouldn't be required.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Monika and _shel,

Is it necessary to fill form 80 and 1023 by hand OR I can type , take a print,signature and then scan the hard copy??.Does it make any difference because it is "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."

Secondly if can type it then still i have to use the block letters?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

You can type but you must print & sign by hand then scan it to send it.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you _shel.

One more question.

In my ImmiAccount where i have to upload the documents they are asking for "Birth or Age, Evidence of". for my wife as well.

My question to you is that my wife doesn't have the birth certificate but she has a National ID Card (Not in English ,its in Urdu) and Passport from Pakistan.Can we use any of these documents instead of the birth certificate?.We are also uploading the Marriage Certificate on which her date of birth is also shown.

We are living in United Arab Emirates and she also have the Resident ID from the U.A.E Government which is also showing the DOB.is it of any use?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Any document you use must be translated into English.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel,

Let me rephrase my question.Which document i can use in the replacement of Birth Certificate as my wife doesn't have the Birth Certificate?

I have already uploaded the Marriage Certificate (English Version) and the passport copy which is also showing the DOB as well.

Regards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

If your country issues birth certificates and she has a means, however difficult, to get one it needs to be submitted. 

People use family books, school leavers certificate and passport.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel;

I want to upload the form 1023 but is no suitable category (dropdown) for Form 1023. There is a category for Form 1022 and for other forms as well but none for 1023.Where and how to upload FORM 1023?

Should i upload the form 1023 and Form 80 before the assignment of CO or i should wait for CO?


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel and Monika,

Kindly guide me so that i can upload my form 1023.I am unable to find the place where to upload this?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi newyearboy, 

we uploaded form 80 before the CO was assigned in the hope that it would speed up processing. 

If you want to upload form 1023 in the system I'd just pick the "nearest" category ("Form 2022" maybe). You can also send it to the CO once s/he gets in contact with you. But if everything is in the system already, the CO can do more work on your case before getting back to you. 

Cheers,
Monika


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Monika,

I have submitted my 189 visa application on 16-Dec-2013 and i am still waiting for CO to be assigned.What is an average time frame for CO assignment?

Secondly,Two days back i got the promotion and now my title in the company has been changed. Should i notify this to DIBP right now or should wait for the CO to be assign?


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel and _espresso;

There is no news for CO assignment in my case till now. Its almost 6 weeks that I have been waiting for the CO assignment as I have applied on 16-Dec-2013 for my 189 visa under the occupation of 263311-Telecommunications Engineer.

Is it something wrong or its normal? I am getting really worried. Please advise me.

Regards.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Monika and _shel,

I am delighted to inform you that CO has been assigned today and I received an email from him.
CO is asking for the employment reference for the claimed period with certain details and evidence of character.

I have been asked " Please provide evidence of employment in a skilled profession for a total of 3 years over the last 10 years" as I have claimed points for them. I have already asked my HR to prepare these letters. He also asked me to provide the evidence of character as well.

Secondly, How many pay slips do I need to submit? For 3 years total number of pay slips will be 3*12=36.Do I really need to submit 36 pay slips or last 6 month will be ok?

Thirdly, He didn't asked any thing about the "MEDICAL".Is this the normal procedure? Will he inform me afterwards?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I would provide 1 pay slip from each quarter, your end of year tax document and an employer reference. Why did you not already upload all of this? 

Yes it is normal to be asked for character documents assuming he has checked everything else and bar what he has asked for all is in order. He needs to ensure they are ok before asking for medical.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel,

I have uploaded my last 3 pay slips and my experience letters from all my previous employers but i dont know why he asked again.As far as the tax document is concerned,there is no tax document from UAE government because its a tax free country.
Now i will apply for the PCC from my home country and UAE both.Please guide me further incase if i m wrong somewhere


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

3 Pay slips would not be enough, like I said one from each quarter for each year you are trying to claim experience from. If no tax payable that is OK. 

Did the reference cover the whole period and specify role that shows it is skilled employment?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi newyearboy, 

the reference letters should look somewhat like the ACS sample reference letter, plus salary and work hours. Otherwise the ACS and DIBP formats are identical. Make sure that the letter states your tasks/responsibilities, work start and end date and that you worked 20+hrs/week.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel,

Yes it covers the whole period and specify the roles but following things were missing as per the email from CO.

1- Contact person number was missing.
2- Reference letters were not showing whether my job was permanent or temporary.
3- Full time or a part time job.
4- Salary earned.

I have already arranged the pay slips of my current job (3+ years) from my current employer. Total 36 pages are for pay slips (3*12=36).I will also get the Salary certificate and Employment letter from my current employer with all the above mentioned missing points in order to satisfy the CO requirements.

Bank statement of how many years should I send? Please guide.

Regards.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel and espresso,

In my immiAccount I can see the status of my "evidence of Health" has been changed from Required to "Requested" but the email which I received from the CO is only asking for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer work " and the "Health, Evidence of".

What should I provide for "Evidence of Health" as I didn't went through with my medicals? I should only provide the PCC and the work experience letter this time and wait for the CO to instruct me for the medicals?

Please guide me .I m confused. Attached is the snapshot of my immiAccount for your reference.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

The CO is asking you to do your medical!


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel,

Really!!! wowwwww. That's a great news.but CO didn't specify the Hospital/clinic for my medical.

How would know which hospital/clinic I have to go?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear shel and espresso,

I received an email from "adelaide.gsm.team4" and they have asked me to provide the following;
1- Evidence of character
2- Evidence of overseas employment (As the evidence which I have provided has insufficient 
details).

I prepared all these documents and i was about to send but today a received another email from "adelaide.gsm.team13" and they are asking for few more things.

I am now confused about the status of my case.Why Team 13 has contacted me? Is there any issue in my case? is it normal?

Regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

You have a CO but all team members will work on applications because otherwise it would take too long for one individual to do. One person/team may work on employment another on character. Hopefully means grants come quicker.

Just send the requested documents to the people who requested them.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Shel,

I can understand that different team members are working on different documents but in my case the team is changed. Initially it was Team 4 and now its Team 13.

Totally confused


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Same principal. Different teams focus on different things, for instance brisbane is where they asses relationship evidence. No idea what the other teams focus on as I didn't apply for a skilled visa.


----------



## newyearboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear _shel and espresso,

I hope you guys are doing very well. Just a quick question....

I have attached the snapshot of my ImmiAccount and I can see a new message regarding medicals. Now I am confused whether I have to go for the medical or not after seeing this message in my ImmiAccount? 

My PCC has been done as requested by the CO but I didnt receive any email regarding my Medical from CO.What do you suggest? Should I wait for the CO email for Medicals or the message in ImmiAccount is saying that I have to go for Medical?

Please guide me.

Regards


----------

